# Needing 1 or 2 this Sunday (9/5) out of Perdido Key



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

First time to splash the new to me Wellcraft 262. Looking for someone to split bait/gas and bounce around offshore bottom fishing for half a day. I have a little bit of gear but better if you bring your own.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

geez, joe, i certainly would love to help fill the crew but i'm going to atl. this afternoon and coming back mon.
shoot me a pm the next time you need a crew. 
jack


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I’d be happy to to jump in and have a plus 1 if that’s fine. PM coming your way.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

If you need a crew, let me know. Maybe a few from the A team.
Skip.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Month of October I'd be interested, if an opening


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

I’ll be in Perdido from the 11th until the 18th. Any chance you’d be free to fish during the week?


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry, I live in Birmingham and am a weekend warrior.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

joe, hmu when you need a crew. i'm in selma.
jack


----------

